# Dirty girls, clean cars



## dschneid (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone find the "secret" commands? 

http://c.oneofthelads.com/carwash.php


----------



## topolo (Jan 29, 2006)

kiss, wash, rub, fuck


----------



## MyK (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2006)

Re-post


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2006)

Make me a sandwich.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2006)

spank
tickle
blow me


----------



## musclepump (Jan 30, 2006)

this thing is hilarious. takes awhile to load though.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2006)

Bounce
Jiggle
Boogie
Wet


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Its kind of weak. Pointless.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 30, 2006)

bukkake
dutch oven
reverse double donkey dunk


----------



## MyK (Jan 30, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> bukkake
> dutch oven
> reverse double donkey dunk


----------



## KEFE (Jan 30, 2006)

tell them to kefe


----------



## KEFE (Jan 30, 2006)

tell thme to drink


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 30, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> tell them to kefe


 They crapped on each others feet and then ate it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 30, 2006)

That is so weak!


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 30, 2006)

hahaha   i told them to "EAT DICK"
they left came back with bannannas


----------



## topolo (Jan 30, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> hahaha   i told them to "EAT DICK"
> they left came back with bannannas



That is funny, your girl did the same thing.


----------



## dschneid (Jan 30, 2006)

Get bucket


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2006)

I told them bitches to do long division and they just shook their heads.  Dumb cunts.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2006)

kill
anal
pussy


----------

